
Cloudflare Says Its New VPN Service Won’t Slow You Down - dincer
https://www.wired.com/story/cloudflare-says-new-vpn-service-wont-slow-you-down
======
jgrahamc
This post has more details: [https://blog.cloudflare.com/1111-warp-better-
vpn/](https://blog.cloudflare.com/1111-warp-better-vpn/)

~~~
bryanlarsen
I just downloaded the 1.1.1.1 app on Android and don't see any options to pre-
register for the VPN.

~~~
jgrahamc
We've released but the Google Play Store and the Apple AppStore have some
latency...

------
jpalomaki
Kind of interesting. While blocking some other traffic to mitigate DDoS,
Cloudflare could let through traffic from their VPN as they know those
customers quite well.

Or maybe they could work with sites to remove annoying captchas from these
trusted users.

------
adamschwartz
Direct link to the site: [https://1.1.1.1/](https://1.1.1.1/)

